# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  AsanSam Released box

## mohamed73

*Repair unknow baseband and dont show imei to 0049990xxxxxxx (Asansam)
change imei to orginal imei (z3x or other samsung box)*

----------

